# Hexagon Bowl, 8 sided



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

This is a 8 sided bowl, hexagon , that I turned from cherry, no finish on it at this point. Mitch:yes:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Gorgeous. What kind of character is that in the cherry.

And is that yellow wood I see Bois D' Arc (Osage)? :smile:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Texas Timbers*

:yes: Thank You. Not sure what you mean by character in the wood.It's just a beautiful grain. I sliced an eight inch square from the center of a log and turned this. The yellow wood you refer to is from a computer desk I made for myself.It's not osage, but it is Home Depot 2"x10". Close but not quite. It is pine and I know you like pine. lol Mitch


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ask anyone who has ever worked with it and they will tell you that "pine" looks exactly like fresh cut osage. Of course it does not stay that way (yellow) no matter what you do and that is why I was asking.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Hexagon Bowl, 8 sided* ..............................

Octagon maybe?????


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*mdbldrmatt*

I stand corrected, if that means anything to you. Mitch:thumbsup:


----------

